# Picture of Mack's 62lb King LIP



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)




----------



## ryan511 (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Wow, thats a hoss.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Nice fish Mack!! Did he ever put that thing on a certified scale?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice fish, congrats. Would love to hook into one that size.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

congrats, great fish!!! tight lines...


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats Mack, perrrty fish...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice fish Mack!!! Who reeled it in for ya?


----------

